# old school or new school



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHAT DO U GUYS THINK IS BETTER JUST WONDERING SEEN SUM BASHING OLD SCHOOL STYLE AND SEEN SUM BASHING ON THE NEW SCHOOL SHIT WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IS BETTER??????????????????????????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Old school is og to me is the best


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Think of this from a Quality Control point of view. Traditionally, everything in our country that is old has lasted many generations, while most everything that is NEW is disposable (either on purpose or just poor quality). Either way, old stuff lasts, new stuff evolves and follows trends. 


OLD will continue to be old and will never change. (tradition)


NEW will change over and over depending on cultural needs/wants. (trend)


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I like the way you said it.
For me i like the old style cause i feel its more street car oriented, other than i love the esthetics of it, rather than the new way of tons of chrome, huge set ups and thousand$$ in paint. They all have their place, but i just like the old way better. Also cause once almost every car was a good candidate, like the old pintos vegas n 'vairs.....


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Oldschool for sure. This crap you see these days (Fullsize GM SUV's on 24's, etc.), I would be embarrassed to drive. Plus I don't take any "Custom" car seriously if it could be replaced in one day with an insurance check.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

depends on the car. i love seeing the glasshouses and boat tails done retro style but i like lacs to be 90'd out


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL!! CRAGARS,SKIRTS,KNUCKLE BUSTERS,RABBIT EARS,SANCO BLINDS,FUZZY DICE,EYE LIDS,BLUE DOTS,GLASS PACKS,SPOT LIGHTS,ORGAN PIPES, RARE FUNK & SOULDIES!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

fool2 said:


> depends on the car. i love seeing the glasshouses and boat tails done retro style but i like lacs to be 90'd out


HAHA, people have been doing the 90'd caddys for 22 years now, thats longer than a lot of people on here have been alive. its been around long enough to be considering "almost" traditional.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

fool2 said:


> depends on the car. i love seeing the glasshouses and boat tails done retro style but i like lacs to be 90'd out


:werd:

oh watch teh Outfits workin on an 84 caddy coupe :nicoderm:



TATTOO-76 said:


> HAHA, people have been doing the 90'd caddys for 22 years now, thats longer than a lot of people on here have been alive. its been around long enough to be considering "almost" traditional.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS LIKE COMPARING TATTOO-76 & FOOL2 LOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Its also fair to say that there werent that many Cadis all done up back in the day, so maybe thats why we seem to picture them to fit better in a more recent style.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> WHAT DO U GUYS THINK IS BETTER JUST WONDERING SEEN SUM BASHING OLD SCHOOL STYLE AND SEEN SUM BASHING ON THE NEW SCHOOL SHIT WHICH ONE DO YOU THINK IS BETTER??????????????????????????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


Old School, everything was built to last. With each generation the people get more tolerant, but they also get more retarded an ignorant. It doesn't help that today everything is pussified. The New School style is dressing like bitches, doing gay shit despite not being homosexual, being weak ass fuck, never manning up nor growing up, and basically trying to be a kid when your long past those days. Old school handles they shit, new school puts it off until they don't have to do it. Of course doesn't help that this generations parents aren't actually adults, instead of teaching em things like honor, family, respect, they spend most of their time trying to be their friend and relying on schools to raise em.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

What comes after new school?


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Nebraskan Fudge-packer said:


> What comes after new school?


Generation Z


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> :werd:
> 
> oh watch teh Outfits workin on an 84 caddy coupe :nicoderm:


my car is gonna shit on that car :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bluebyrd86 said:


> OLD SCHOOL!! CRAGARS,SKIRTS,KNUCKLE BUSTERS,RABBIT EARS,SANCO BLINDS,FUZZY DICE,EYE LIDS,BLUE DOTS,GLASS PACKS,SPOT LIGHTS,ORGAN PIPES, RARE FUNK & SOULDIES!!


:yes: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Think of this from a Quality Control point of view. Traditionally, everything in our country that is old has lasted many generations, while most everything that is NEW is disposable (either on purpose or just poor quality). Either way, old stuff lasts, new stuff evolves and follows trends.
> 
> 
> OLD will continue to be old and will never change. (tradition)
> ...


uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

old school for sure..I just like my cars on the frame.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Courage said:


> Old School, everything was built to last. With each generation the people get more tolerant, but they also get more retarded an ignorant. It doesn't help that today everything is pussified. The New School style is dressing like bitches, doing gay shit despite not being homosexual, being weak ass fuck, never manning up nor growing up, and basically trying to be a kid when your long past those days. Old school handles they shit, new school puts it off until they don't have to do it. Of course doesn't help that this generations parents aren't actually adults, instead of teaching em things like honor, family, respect, they spend most of their time trying to be their friend and relying on schools to raise em.


:werd:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

A video on the theme:







Both styles have their charm, but for me personally oldshool is the beast, mostly because I like low cars!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Courage said:


> Old School, everything was built to last. With each generation the people get more tolerant, but they also get more retarded an ignorant. It doesn't help that today everything is pussified. The New School style is dressing like bitches, doing gay shit despite not being homosexual, being weak ass fuck, never manning up nor growing up, and basically trying to be a kid when your long past those days. Old school handles they shit, new school puts it off until they don't have to do it. Of course doesn't help that this generations parents aren't actually adults, instead of teaching em things like honor, family, respect, they spend most of their time trying to be their friend and relying on schools to raise em.


Very well said...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Think of this from a Quality Control point of view. Traditionally, everything in our country that is old has lasted many generations, while most everything that is NEW is disposable (either on purpose or just poor quality). Either way, old stuff lasts, new stuff evolves and follows trends.
> 
> 
> OLD will continue to be old and will never change. (tradition)
> ...


Well written. 
Oldschool for sure, things were made with love and they were made to last wich is why we still can enjoy theese old classics.

I mean just peak at the carclubs that roll bombs (and older cars), some of them is almost 100 years old! 

Im happy if my daily reaches the age of 20.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> Well written.
> Oldschool for sure, things were made with love and they were made to last wich is why we still can enjoy theese old classics.
> 
> I mean just peak at the carclubs that roll bombs (and older cars), some of them is almost 100 years old!
> ...


very true what you said I agree


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Its all about old school lowriders not really a big fan of the new ones theres not that much you can do with them like back in the days cause everything you can do to them already has preity much been done to them back then people were useing a verity of diffrent cars not just your same oh same oh now a days and there was more creattived and way more lowrider accessories and more verityed of rims back then and it was very rare that you would see any ride on a trailer back then everybody drove and cruise there rides weather it was a local car show small or big one or out of town or out of state didnt matter if the were street custom or full custom you would see them on the road and to top it off alot of them drove them as dailys too back them not like now a days mostly everyone now a days wanna go full custom and rarely bring out there cars or dont even drive them at all just wanna load them up on a trailer and just trailer them from shows to shows then go home and put them back in the garge very boring plus some of the new lowlow some people try to make them hotrodsh with some hotrod accessories high power motors which you dont need its a lowrider not a hotrod suppost to be going slow and fiberglass panel junk I dont like I dont like any of that shit some new lowlows out there look nice as long as people dont over do them its all about the old school lowriders 70's 80's 90's and early 2000's best times in lowriding


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS LIKE COMPARING TATTOO-76 & FOOL2 LOL


hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT 4 THIS TOPIC. :thumbsup::werd::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* Old School vs New School* 


When it comes to cars, I will pick a old school all day. 
Main problem with the new schools is the price everything that makes me say (WOW i would love 2 have a car like that) is $100,000+


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*Old skool vs New Skool..., of course depends on the age of individual being solicited. I.E., Old skool lowrider Katz like myself have a deep appreciation for the 70's, and the 80's. New Skool Katz, the 90's marked the era of the golden age of lowriding. A skool rarely mentioned is the Tru Skool......A class of katz whom disregard dates and times. Who's appreciation extends from the first sandbag dropped in the trunk...to today's nitrogen equipped hopper.*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS LIKE COMPARING TATTOO-76 & FOOL2 LOL



:roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

"I'm not old or new but middle school fifth grade like junior high" _bloodhound gang_


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

illstorm said:


> *Old skool vs New Skool..., of course depends on the age of individual being solicited. I.E., Old skool lowrider Katz like myself have a deep appreciation for the 70's, and the 80's. New Skool Katz, the 90's marked the era of the golden age of lowriding. A skool rarely mentioned is the Tru Skool......A class of katz whom disregard dates and times. Who's appreciation extends from the first sandbag dropped in the trunk...to today's nitrogen equipped hopper.*


I strongly like this. That is me! I have a deep passionate love for the 70s, but i can appreciate most anything that is well done, from bombs to vip rides and anything in between, ahead, and back.
What sorta holds me from liking the new lowrider stuff more is the hate that seems to come from them towards anything they dont like. I kno its not the cars fault, but i cant help but associate them with it.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Old school is Best school uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Courage said:


> Old School, everything was built to last. With each generation the people get more tolerant, but they also get more retarded an ignorant. It doesn't help that today everything is pussified. The New School style is dressing like bitches, doing gay shit despite not being homosexual, being weak ass fuck, never manning up nor growing up, and basically trying to be a kid when your long past those days. Old school handles they shit, new school puts it off until they don't have to do it. Of course doesn't help that this generations parents aren't actually adults, instead of teaching em things like honor, family, respect, they spend most of their time trying to be their friend and relying on schools to raise em.


:werd::nicoderm:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Old school


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Man I believe styles come and go I luv the new and the old but in the end you have to stick to your roots


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

new school is always just a fad, whats in for the moment and alot of part timers pick up because everyone is doing it and youre just like everyone else. i admit, there are some bad ass new cars out there that have alot of money into them and i would drive. but for me if i drop money into a toy its only in an old school. i cant see myself putting in thousands into a new car that in 4 years when the new bodystyle comes out, i have the old bodystyle that isnt cool anymore, isnt what everyone wants so its 1/4 the value when i got it out the dealer. mini trucks and euros prove my point, then spinning rims came in, and now its whats here now till the next in thing comes in and the part timers will follow it. lowriding lives strong and survived through all the fads, shit even spread to other parts of the world. 

my car isnt done, almost but not yet. but i had a trade offer by one of my homies from bell one of the times he came down to see me. offered me his blacked out 07 charger on 24s for my 59 when its done. no way. shit i wouldnt even trade my 65 for it. but having it, as cool as it is, id be just like everyone else. then soon itll be the old charger that the new fad and bodystyle left behind. even tho i could care less if im in with the "in" crowd of the moment or whats in, id have a car that isnt desireable so low value. but because its whats in at the moment and everyone has one, seeing one doesnt really catch your attention. just a new car with nice paint and rims that you see everyday. two cars pull into a parking lot, a blacked out 07 charger on rims, and a 1959 impala. which one will catch your eye and wow you? which one are you going to be watching the bodylines and admire as it rolls by and see as a work of automotive art and respect the fact it had alot of work put in on it? 

to each theyre own, if it makes you happy do it. but thats just my opinion. one thing i dont agree on tho, when they drop old car bodies on new car frames and chassis. when they take like an old 69 charger and put it on a 2013 charger frame and chassis or classic chevys on new corvette frames so you have the outside looks like an old car but the whole interior and dash, motor and suspension is brand new car. yea its practical, but youre faking it. i call them transvestite cars, making them pussy cars cause the owner cant handle maintenance or work on an old car. its not even half as cool as a real classic, they fucked the car up.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Its all about old school lowriders not really a big fan of the new ones theres not that much you can do with them like back in the days cause everything you can do to them already has preity much been done to them back then people were useing a verity of diffrent cars not just your same oh same oh now a days and there was more creattived and way more lowrider accessories and more verityed of rims back then and it was very rare that you would see any ride on a trailer back then everybody drove and cruise there rides weather it was a local car show small or big one or out of town or out of state didnt matter if the were street custom or full custom you would see them on the road and to top it off alot of them drove them as dailys too back them not like now a days mostly everyone now a days wanna go full custom and rarely bring out there cars or dont even drive them at all just wanna load them up on a trailer and just trailer them from shows to shows then go home and put them back in the garge very boring plus some of the new lowlow some people try to make them hotrodsh with some hotrod accessories high power motors which you dont need its a lowrider not a hotrod suppost to be going slow and fiberglass panel junk I dont like I dont like any of that shit some new lowlows out there look nice as long as people dont over do them its all about the old school lowriders 70's 80's 90's and early 2000's best times in lowriding


That was a long ass sentence :around:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Who cares....everyone has diffrent tastes.
All i want is to see a horde of juiced early 70s Vegas and Pintos back on the scene.... with a vengence.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

GALLO 59 said:


> new school is always just a fad, whats in for the moment and alot of part timers pick up because everyone is doing it and youre just like everyone else. i admit, there are some bad ass new cars out there that have alot of money into them and i would drive. but for me if i drop money into a toy its only in an old school. i cant see myself putting in thousands into a new car that in 4 years when the new bodystyle comes out, i have the old bodystyle that isnt cool anymore, isnt what everyone wants so its 1/4 the value when i got it out the dealer. mini trucks and euros prove my point, then spinning rims came in, and now its whats here now till the next in thing comes in and the part timers will follow it. lowriding lives strong and survived through all the fads, shit even spread to other parts of the world.
> 
> my car isnt done, almost but not yet. but i had a trade offer by one of my homies from bell one of the times he came down to see me. *offered me his blacked out 07 charger on 24s for my 59 when its done*. no way. shit i wouldnt even trade my 65 for it. but having it, as cool as it is, id be just like everyone else. then soon itll be the old charger that the new fad and bodystyle left behind. even tho i could care less if im in with the "in" crowd of the moment or whats in, id have a car that isnt desireable so low value. but because its whats in at the moment and everyone has one, seeing one doesnt really catch your attention. just a new car with nice paint and rims that you see everyday. two cars pull into a parking lot, a blacked out 07 charger on rims, and a 1959 impala. which one will catch your eye and wow you? which one are you going to be watching the bodylines and admire as it rolls by and see as a work of automotive art and respect the fact it had alot of work put in on it?
> 
> to each theyre own, if it makes you happy do it. but thats just my opinion. one thing i dont agree on tho, when they drop old car bodies on new car frames and chassis. when they take like an old 69 charger and put it on a 2013 charger frame and chassis or classic chevys on new corvette frames so you have the outside looks like an old car but the whole interior and dash, motor and suspension is brand new car. yea its practical, but youre faking it. i call them transvestite cars, making them pussy cars cause the owner cant handle maintenance or work on an old car. its not even half as cool as a real classic, they fucked the car up.


*Anyone that would make a bum-ass offer like that is not your homie sounds like he is trying to get over on you 4Sure*


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Crushed Velvet, Supremes or cragers, flakes and pinstripes, and on the ground is the best to me. While I.can dig anything on the ground, seeing that van.from.cheech and chong or this old vh1 commercial with caddies, lincolns and lesabres on juice and cross laces is what really got me hooked. My cousins monte was dope but THOSE rides got.me.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Old school is my school, dont get me wrong, you will allways have change, new things allways come about, my ride is old school, with new school combined, I have frenched antennas, but at the same time I also have a iPod set up, I believe you can have the best of both worlds when combined correctly.. As far as some one else hating on what you have , I couldn't care less what they think, I built it for me with my money,, Z from Hawaii , riding since 72". Yep last century


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

PAINTED RIMS
SKINNY WHITES
HOT ROD INTERIORS
GRANT STEERING WHEELS
:thumbsdown::barf:
OLDSCHOOL ALL THE WAY GOLD OR ALL CHROME FUCKA PAINTED RIM ON SKINNYS


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Anyone that would make a bum-ass offer like that is not your homie sounds like he is trying to get over on you 4Sure*


youre the third person to tell me that. but he says his car is worth 20gs cause of what he paid at the dealer, the 24s, and the shit hes done to it. to me its a 8500 car with the value dropping every year :yessad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> PAINTED RIMS
> SKINNY WHITES
> HOT ROD INTERIORS
> GRANT STEERING WHEELS
> ...


I'M WITH YOU ON THE PAINTED RIMS. :no::thumbsdown::nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah, but skinny whites are proper old school, that statement doesnt make sense. 
Gold wheels are new too, there never was any gold rocket/cragar/truspoke etc..in the old days.
And whats a hot rod interior? Street rod maybe?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> yeah, but skinny whites are proper old school, that statement doesnt make sense.
> Gold wheels are new too, there never was any gold rocket/cragar/truspoke etc..in the old days.
> And whats a hot rod interior? Street rod maybe?


ACTUALLY THE GOLD SPOKE WHEELS OR GOLD PLATING WAS A TREND THAT STARTED IN THE 80's. SO IT'S NOT NECESSARELY OLD SCHOOL BUT NOT NEW SCHOOL EITHER SO CONSIDER IT MID SCHOOL. :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> yeah, but skinny whites are proper old school, that statement doesnt make sense.
> Gold wheels are new too, there never was any gold rocket/cragar/truspoke etc..in the old days.
> And whats a hot rod interior? Street rod maybe?


Some skinny whites look ok on some rides but it makes it look ugly in my opinion and the ineriors there all modern lookin like the rides chip foos builds that shit looks wack in a lowrider


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah ok, street rod is what you mean, so what i thought. Agreed anyway. Some nice cars are totally ruined by the modern-ish interiors, but then again, as much as i dont like them its not my car, althou some are so tacky it goes behyond to each his own 
Hot rods are traditionally spartane, or really eleaborate in show rods of the 60s and 70s, and interiors are kinda close to og lowriders of the same era...


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> PAINTED RIMS
> SKINNY WHITES
> HOT ROD INTERIORS
> GRANT STEERING WHEELS
> ...


lmmfao, are you that misinformed that you think fat white walls are old school? fuck fat whites


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like lowriders simple as that old and new. Depending on what era you call old.and new 18 batts and 4pumps lac street car .old. Or air craft old. to.single pump full stacc in the back cars new


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Where would lowriding be if lowriding didn't. Start to move forward with the times ?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

bigbeanz702 said:


> I like lowriders simple as that old and new. Depending on what era you call old.and new 18 batts and 4pumps lac street car .old. Or air craft old. to.single pump full stacc in the back cars new


i do like old air craft setups and all old school setups and I like lowlows with high power hydro setup too like you said with 18 batts only if people use them its useless to go over boad on spending all that money on a setup if you dont hop it and just wanna lock the back up so high just to show the chrome undercarge at a car shows I also manly like high power setups cause im into street hopping not that shitty ass circus hoppers cant stand those garbage hopper I like clean build street hoppers


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

I am been a four battery man since 1979 all always will be four batteries for me !


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

bigbeanz702 said:


> Where would lowriding be if lowriding didn't. Start to move forward with the times ?


*Restoring 50+ year old cars with (original and inspired) 70 year old parts... 50 year old paint schemes, and 30 year old wheel and tire applications**...Moving forward with times!!! *


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

old school:thumbsup:swivel buckets, love seat, tuck n roll, flake with pinstripes, door poppers. with newschool detail...grant wheel, radio w/ ipod, gold on the daytons, extended arms.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

One thing i never liked and dont understand how it got so big is the Nardi 'wheels. 
Althou i respect everyone's style i cant get myself to like them


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NEVER COULD GET DOWN ON THE PAINTED SPOKES AND FAT WHITE WALLS. :no::scrutinize::twak::wow::barf::nicoderm:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

BigCeez said:


>


THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BigCeez said:


>


NOW THIS IS A {LOWRIDER}! CLEAN AND {LOW}! THE {OLD SCHOOL} WAY! :uh::shocked::wow::thumbsup::yes::worship::h5::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TATTOO-76 said:


> THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


:werd: CANDY AND CHROME! THE WAY TO GO! :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

skinny whites are fugly might aswell have no white walls


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Im more of an old school
person but i like some new school stuff


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OG all day


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> skinny whites are fugly might aswell have no white walls


SKINNY WHITE WALLS LOOK CLEANER AS PROVEN BY MOST MAGAZINE FRONT COVER RIDES.:werd::h5::yes::worship::nicoderm:uffin:

FAT WHITE WALLS ARE FOR PIMPS IF THE PIMP STYLE IS THE PREFERENCE. :wow::scrutinize::buttkick::twak::barf:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> SKINNY WHITE WALLS LOOK CLEANER AS PROVEN BY MOST MAGAZINE FRONT COVER RIDES.:werd::h5::yes::worship::nicoderm:uffin:
> 
> FAT WHITE WALLS ARE FOR PIMPS IF THE PIMP STYLE IS THE PREFERENCE. :wow::scrutinize::buttkick::twak::barf:


Chale i dont go for the pimp look i go for the cleanest look and as for front cover mag rides doesnt mean they show them bacuase of the white walls i dont like those huge fat white walls that take up the side of tire that looks ugly to 2 inch white walls are good and most mags show a bunch of bing rims now days they dont even know what looks good or not there all about making that feria


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey ceez post a pic of homeboys 66 from springs that has some old school flavor


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fat white walls look ok..but in my opinion they take attention from the rim. i like that my rims stand out.not a fat white wall. skinny walls look much cleaner


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

down79 said:


> Fat white walls look ok..but in my opinion they take attention from the rim. i like that my rims stand out.not a fat white wall. skinny walls look much cleaner


:werd::thumbsupREACH. :yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

fat whites :thumbsdown:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

YEA EVERY BODY FOLLOW THE LEADER


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> Fat white walls look ok..but in my opinion they take attention from the rim. i like that my rims stand out.not a fat white wall. skinny walls look much cleaner


CLEAN YOUR RIMS AND THELL GET ATTENTION TO


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> YEA EVERY BODY FOLLOW THE LEADER


STFU


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> STFU


:finger:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

dude, you are like the only one in the world hatin the one thing thats been with lowriders since forever.Its not about followin others, its about tryin to keep it classy. those medium whites you like so much look like an 80s nightmare on most cars. its not about opinions either, just good taste and common sense.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

There's alot of people that agree with me just not on this site


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> There's alot of people that agree with me just not on this site


Then leave this site. Fat whites belong on bombs and customs.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> dude, you are like the only one in the world hatin the one thing thats been with lowriders since forever.Its not about followin others, its about tryin to keep it classy. those medium whites you like so much look like an 80s nightmare on most cars. its not about opinions either, just good taste and common sense.


:yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack Bauer said:


> Then leave this site. Fat whites belong on bombs and customs.




Fat whites belong on bombs and customs.


:yes::h5::werd::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

BigCeez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> Then leave this site. Fat whites belong on bombs and customs.


SKINNYS LOOK STOCK AND LOW BUDGET LIKE YOU CANT AFFORD NICE TIRES AND LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM CARS DUMBASS


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> Fat whites belong on bombs and customs.
> 
> 
> :yes::h5::werd::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


:tears: your so cool agreeing with everybody


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

why you gettin so bent that people dont like the same garbage as you????? Ive always hated wide whites, never felt the need to voice my opinion about this anywhere else, but this topic just got stupid


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

regallowlow187 said:


> why you gettin so bent that people dont like the same garbage as you????? Ive always hated wide whites, never felt the need to voice my opinion about this anywhere else, but this topic just got stupid


yea it did get stupid a soon as every body started talkin shit about how they dont like fat whites i just posted up my opinion seems like everybody else got hurt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> :tears: your so cool agreeing with everybody


NO. I'M SO COOL BECAUSE THAT WAS MY ORIGINAL OPINION FROM THE START. LOOK BACK AT THE EARLIER POST TO REFRESH YOUR MEMORY. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> yea it did get stupid a soon as every body started talkin shit about how they dont like fat whites i just posted up my opinion seems like everybody else got hurt


WRONG {AGAIN} MR. SHOWLOW 68. EVERYBODY HERE HAS TASTE AND STANDARDS. :nicoderm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

real fat whites look good on bombs. those balloon tires with the 5" all white sidewall.











these goofy ass things shouldn't even exist


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

fool2 said:


> real fat whites look good on bombs. those balloon tires with the 5" all white sidewall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh::rofl:LOL! AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH! :bowrofl::no::yes::tongue::scrutinize::barf::nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

your guna tell me this doesnt look good


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

fool2 said:


> real fat whites look good on bombs. those balloon tires with the 5" all white sidewall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats your opinion


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

the above cars got ruined strickly cause of the tire choice


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

regallowlow187 said:


> the above cars got ruined strickly cause of the tire choice


MMMM HMMMM! :yessad::thumbsdown::wow: LOOKS LIKE THE WHITE WALLS SWALLOWED UP THE SPOKES. :twak::ugh::scrutinize::barf::nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

regallowlow187 said:


> the above cars got ruined strickly cause of the tire choice


STFU YOUR FROM OHIO


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> MMMM HMMMM! :yessad::thumbsdown::wow: LOOKS LIKE THE WHITE WALLS SWALLOWED UP THE SPOKES. :twak::ugh::scrutinize::barf::nicoderm:


Your tiny brain cant think outside the spokes you just focus on the rim :guns::burn:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Your tiny brain cant think outside the spokes you just focus on the rim :guns::burn:


SHOWLOW 86 YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN LIKE A MATURE MAN. YOU ARE ACTING MORE IMMATURE THAN A 9 YEAR OLD. NO NEED TO GET UPSET BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE TELLING THE TRUTH. WE DIDN'T KNOW BIG WHITE WALLS ARE DEAR TO YOUR HEART. IT'S JUST AN OPINION. JUST TAKE LIKE A MAN WITH NO VASOLINE. :nicoderm:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> SKINNYS LOOK STOCK AND LOW BUDGET LIKE YOU CANT AFFORD NICE TIRES AND LOWRIDERS ARE CUSTOM CARS DUMBASS


:dunnorobably till you notice I got DAYTONS


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Does that 68 have tinted windows?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Mr Buckworth said:


> lmmfao, are you that misinformed that you think fat *buffed* white walls are old school? fuck fat whites


lol fixt :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> PAINTED RIMS
> SKINNY WHITES
> HOT ROD INTERIORS
> GRANT STEERING WHEELS
> ...


misinformed


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 549890
> your guna tell me this doesnt look good


Looks good but this is better.












SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 549892















SHOWLOW 68 said:


> View attachment 549893


Even with the back tire low, this still looks better.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

5Six Bel Air said:


> Looks good but this is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT. 520 SKINNY WHITES LOOK CLEAN, CORRECT, AND RIGHT ALL DAY EVERYDAY! :yes::h5::werd::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

they dont look cleaner


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> they dont look cleaner


:uh::scrutinize::loco:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

JROCK said:


> :uh::scrutinize::loco:
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


:buttkick:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:yes:


JROCK said:


> THAT'S RIGHT. 520 SKINNY WHITES LOOK CLEAN, CORRECT, AND RIGHT ALL DAY EVERYDAY! :yes::h5::werd::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

skinny whites look a lot better to me. but to each their own.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its like chicks. some people only love them fat.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

down79 said:


> Does that 68 have tinted windows?


 NO TINTED WINDOWS ON MY RIDES


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

x2


Skim said:


> its like chicks. some people only love them fat.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> NO TINTED WINDOWS ON MY RIDES


My Bad ..back window looks dark.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I love my women fat but my white walls skinny 





Skim said:


> its like chicks. some people only love them fat.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

regallowlow187 said:


> I love my women fat but my white walls skinny


SKINNEY TILL THE FAT WOMAN SINGS. :nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like some of the homies need to study lowrider history more  

wide whites have always been a part of lowriding, to say they aint part of the history is straight out wrong. Back in the late 80s early 90s Remingtons with the 1" white were the shit. They got so hot people started shaving(buffing) thin whites to get that gangster "Look". And the whites were always as bright as you could get em, armor all on the black rubber only. + Bombs have always been on gangster whites. It's always been a preference anyway, and regional for sure. A lot of the most respected Northern Califas Lowriders, Colorado riders, Tejas riders, rode on and still ride on 1" OR GANGSTER WHITES. Open them minds homies, theres a lot more to style than what everyone else is doing.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

There was also a brand called Hercules with a bigger white. AKA "Hercs"


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Of course bombs roll fat whites, they are the period correct, top of the line tire choice of their era, as a bomb is a car up to 54 model year, althou the look can go up to 58 models IMO, and wide whites were offered till about 61 (or close), then skinnies came as standard, in double or triple line too, then redlines etc....and medium whites were available in the 70s too, and possibly earlier but im not knowledgable enuff to say it.

Anyways, the reason why skinny whites look best is not only cause they are period correct on anything post 63, as the huge amount of period pictures from the 60s and 70s show us anyway, but mostly cause they undeniably look right and classy with the wheels of that era.
Its a very fine line separating good taste and personal taste, imagine a 70s chevy with 3" whites on five spokes, like Supremes, Cragars etc...and we see those sometimes..unfortunatley, its like a 50s style kustom rollin blackwalls, it just doesnt go! 
Even 70s wires like Trus or Stars look bad on anything fatter than 1", and modern wires like Ds and Zs are no exception. Again, its not just personal taste, it just ''flows'' better this way.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

To each their own, As long as you like it, fuck the rest...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Of course bombs roll fat whites, they are the period correct, top of the line tire choice of their era, as a bomb is a car up to 54 model year, althou the look can go up to 58 models IMO, and wide whites were offered till about 61 (or close), then skinnies came as standard, in double or triple line too, then redlines etc....and medium whites were available in the 70s too, and possibly earlier but im not knowledgable enuff to say it.
> 
> Anyways, the reason why skinny whites look best is not only cause they are period correct on anything post 63, as the huge amount of period pictures from the 60s and 70s show us anyway, but mostly cause they undeniably look right and classy with the wheels of that era.
> Its a very fine line separating good taste and personal taste, imagine a 70s chevy with 3" whites on five spokes, like Supremes, Cragars etc...and we see those sometimes..unfortunatley, its like a 50s style kustom rollin blackwalls, it just doesnt go!
> Even 70s wires like Trus or Stars look bad on anything fatter than 1", and modern wires like Ds and Zs are no exception. Again, its not just personal taste, it just ''flows'' better this way.


lowriding dont follow too many rules homie. check out the old pics thread and you will see a gang of bad ass old school lowriders on all kinds of whitewalls, all years. but anyways point is to each his own, as long as your doing it and putting something on the street is all gooduffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 552003
> 
> To each their own, As long as you like it, fuck the rest...


:thumbsup: thats clean


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Totally agree on not followin the rules thing. I take tradition as a guideline mostly.
My biggest inspiration is the 70s, were creativity ruled supreme and anything went, and Japan, that truly ''shakes'' the rules while respectin tradition.
Althou i feel some things are sorta presets, like wheels n tires  lol

But dont take my blah blah too serious, im a clown in real life  wouldnt bore my friends with this shit ever, haha...


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

A TODA MADRE said:


> Looks like some of the homies need to study lowrider history more
> 
> wide whites have always been a part of lowriding, to say they aint part of the history is straight out wrong. Back in the late 80s early 90s Remingtons with the 1" white were the shit. They got so hot people started shaving(buffing) thin whites to get that gangster "Look". And the whites were always as bright as you could get em, armor all on the black rubber only. + Bombs have always been on gangster whites. It's always been a preference anyway, and regional for sure. A lot of the most respected Northern Califas Lowriders, Colorado riders, Tejas riders, rode on and still ride on 1" OR GANGSTER WHITES. Open them minds homies, theres a lot more to style than what everyone else is doing.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 552003
> 
> To each their own, As long as you like it, fuck the rest...


NICE


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> NICE


:thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

ME 2 THE FATTER THE BETTER SKINNY WHITEWALLS ALL DAY HOMIE


regallowlow187 said:


> I love my women fat but my white walls skinny


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

JROCK said:


> I'M WITH YOU ON THE PAINTED RIMS. :no::thumbsdown::nicoderm:


X61!









No cheniths for me!


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ni skinnys for me. I like gangstet whites


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


61 is always looking clean.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


>


CLEAN


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mabeg said:


> 61 is always looking clean.......:thumbsup:


Thank you homie just like your rides!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

SALVADO 67 said:


> CLEAN


Gracias


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

LOWRIDING is OLD SCHOoL by definition...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> LOWRIDING is OLD SCHOoL by definition...


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

Old school is the way to go just use some new technology under the hood and try not change the tradition.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

jesseosuna said:


> Old school is the way to go just use some new technology under the hood and try not change the tradition.


Agreed!


----------



## OLDTOWN (Jan 9, 2013)

tpimuncie said:


> Agreed!


:thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Agreed!











I rather keep it old skool 100%....40 plus years tested and true


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


>


:worship:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

OLDTOWN said:


> :thumbsup:






illstorm said:


> View attachment 594131
> 
> 
> I rather keep it old skool 100%....40 plus years tested and true


Thats why we all BUILD them to our likings que no 



ACCESSORYFREAK said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Lowriding has and always will be about personal expression. Sure, there are certain traditions that we all agree make a car fit into the lowrider category but lowriding is about style and class weather your rollin' or walking. Style and class.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Dirty69 said:


> Lowriding has and always will be about personal expression. Sure, there are certain traditions that we all agree make a car fit into the lowrider category but lowriding is about style and class weather your rollin' or walking. Style and class.


THAT IS SPEAKING ON THE ROOTS AND THE FOUNDATION OF LOWRIDING. GOOD STATEMENT DIRTY69. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------

